# Big Triple Tail!



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/lasportsman/posts/10157316957670121


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Man! I've caught several, and a few good ones, but nothing like that bruiser! I'm jealous...That must have been a fun fight!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

31.28# Triple Tail:notworthy:


----------

